# Remington Trigger Recall Update



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

For those of you involved in the Remington trigger recall, I thought I would offer up an update. I sent in my Remington 700 CDL for the XMP trigger recall in mid May (May 16 to be exact) and received the gun back from Remington this week. I was afraid they would mess the trigger up when I sent it off and sure enough, they did. So I ordered a Timney trigger and got it today. It took all of about five minutes to replace the trigger (and most of that was me being super cautious and careful) and the new trigger breaks like glass (just as the old one did pre-recall). The gun was super accurate before and I can't wait to shoot it with the new trigger.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

Remington has mine right now. How did they mess up the trigger?


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

The trigger pull was really heavy (as in 5+ pounds pull) and they made modifications to the trigger assembly to make it extremely difficult, if not impossible to adjust the pull.


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mtnbeer said:


> The trigger pull was really heavy (as in 5+ pounds pull) and they made modifications to the trigger assembly to make it extremely difficult, if not impossible to adjust the pull.


5 to 6 lbs pull is not all that much for a hunting rifle especially if you wear gloves. The trigger engagement is as, or more, important than the amount of pull though and that's that why, like you, I put in an aftermarket trigger in most of my hunting rifles. But I like the new X-Mark Pro triggers and I'm not sending any in on the recall and I've only replaced one XMP trigger up front.

Now I suppose I'll put my eye out.

Happy shooting.

.


----------



## Mtnbeer (Jul 15, 2012)

Goob,
That's cuz you're used to revolver triggers. :mrgreen:

I've lightened the springs and honed the sears on all my revolvers, as I couldn't stand how rough they were.

I suppose, more than anything, it's about having the trigger break close enough to the way it used to. I really liked the trigger before: crisp, clean, and a reasonable pull weight. Coming back, the trigger was still crisp and clean, but the new pull weight was a big change and was more than I like.


----------



## twinkielk15 (Jan 17, 2011)

I couldn't stand the way mine was before I sent it in. I can't imagine disliking it any more. I guess I'll wait and see how it is before I shell out for something aftermarket. Thanks!


----------



## wyogoob (Sep 7, 2007)

Mtnbeer said:


> Goob,
> That's cuz you're used to revolver triggers. :mrgreen:
> 
> I've lightened the springs and honed the sears on all my revolvers, as I couldn't stand how rough they were.
> ...


Yeah, yeah, yeah, lol

Back in the day I ground and honed and polished all my trigger sears. And then took the springs out, whacked part of the spring off with some dikes and then stretched the spring out...and of course shot a hole or two thru the floorboard of the truck......hell, everybody did.

Anyway, now that I'm a multimillionaire *Moderator* on one of the 23 biggest outdoor forums in Utah I just drop in a Timney and then put the gun away somewhere so my grandkids can sight it in in 2025.

Hey, all my hunting revolvers come from the Smith & Wesson Performance Center and the triggers are just right and are the same from one revolver to the next.

Trigger styles, pull weights and engagements are a personal preference. Just be careful out their especially when dealing with youngster, or anyone new to firearms.


----------

